# summer fishing in alabama!



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Now that school has let out and summer has began me and my friends are spending most of our time fishing. Normally we fish the rivers, the county lakes, ponds, and beaver ponds. does anyone have any tips to catching brim, bass, and catfish? Any neat things you all do or have learned?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

If you can afford it, buy you a good flat bottom boat and learn to trotline for those catfish. Bait them up with cut shad, liver, worms, crawdads, minnows, grasshoppers, etc.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

i have a 12 or 14 foot john boat no trailer.. i need to get the boat registered in the state of alabama.. its a old Montgomery Ward boat.. but the county lake we go to rents them for 5 bucks a day and with gas prices its well worth it being its a 3 dollar launch fee to bring your own boat and i have to put it in the back of my F250 that gets 14mpg and i live approx 20 miles from the lake. but i can put my trolling motor and fish finder on there boat.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Wade fishing those creeks off the Alabama or Tombigbee can produce beaucoup fish. On a typical day (1/2 mile, 4 hours) in June last year, we'd end up with a variety. A couple of bass, 3 or 4 good crappie......long as your forearm and hand, some fryer sized catfish and of course some bull bream. All we used was a bream buster and crickets, fishing the holes.... setting that cork to keep the bait just off bottom, then moving on from sandbar to sandbar. As always, be careful of the big gators that close to the big rivers though. Stay on the shallow side for sure. 

Those same creeks are holding more water this year since the drought has lifted somewhat. The big stripes probably won't be up in there in such numbers. If you start hitting them though, come back soon with a good rod and reel and some silver spoons. Those 10 - 12 pounders eat really well.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

foxfiredidit said:


> Wade fishing those creeks off the Alabama or Tombigbee can produce beaucoup fish. On a typical day (1/2 mile, 4 hours) in June last year, we'd end up with a variety. A couple of bass, 3 or 4 good crappie......long as your forearm and hand, some fryer sized catfish and of course some bull bream. All we used was a bream buster and crickets, fishing the holes.... setting that cork to keep the bait just off bottom, then moving on from sandbar to sandbar. As always, be careful of the big gators that close to the big rivers though. Stay on the shallow side for sure.
> 
> Those same creeks are holding more water this year since the drought has lifted somewhat. The big stripes probably won't be up in there in such numbers. If you start hitting them though, come back soon with a good rod and reel and some silver spoons. Those 10 - 12 pounders eat really well.


 I have lived in Alabama all my life and caught a lot of fish of all kind . But! never a Bull Bream . What is a Bull Bream ? Am I missing something or is there a new species ? Are perhaps your from another State and call a Blue Gill A Bull Bream:shrug: Anyway just having fun with you. Still would like to know . That trot line fishing is fun if you spend the night not far from your line. Put a bell at the end where you tie it off . You can hear that bell along ways at night and it will keep you busy, that is if they are biting . Another is Jug fishing we would paint the jugs different colors and bait them different . To find out what they are biting the best . Also you can fish them at different depths. But don't forget the mosquito repellent they seem to want to eat you at a certain time of the night, then like magic they just disappear all at once. Good luck and happy fishing.......


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Yep, those big blue bull bream are the males of the specie, you know, when they get so big you can barely reach your hand around them to unhook.......and if you put much pressure on them they can emit a stream long enough to hose down the fellow in the front of the boat? Blue Gill for sure !!! I am concerned that you know so much about night fishing on our rivers and not what a Bull Blue might be.......could you be from somewhere north of Montgomery?


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

FFdidit, we all know that a Bull is the norm name for a male at least in the bovine species . The Bull is the Male and a female is a cow after she has given birth . So let me ask you what do you call a big female Blue Gill ? A big cow blue bream ? Do you call any of them shell cracker's ? Hey FFdidit I'm just messing with you . What was so strange to me years ago when I heard a Yankee call a cat fish a bull head or a crappie a white perch . They all seem to taste like fish when you put them in a hot skillet . LOL I have lived mostly on the Black Warrior when I was a young teenager. Kelp me out of allot of trouble growing up me and my best friend . Fished the TomBigbee when it was a River . I say when because it use to be beautiful before they dredged it and put a lock and dam on it . It never was the same afterwards . If you had the pleasure to fish it before ? You know what I'm talking about . Born and raised in Walker co. live outside of Selma where there are NO traffic Lights and very FEW STOP SIGN"S . How about you ?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I live down south of Montgomery about a little less than a hundred miles. The Black Warrior is no stranger to me though. I have canoed the Locust Fork of the Warrior as well as the Mulberry fork. Some really tough whitewater on the Locust Fork down past the covered bridge. As for fishing it, I was fortunate enough to have a stay in Moundville for a couple of years with my job and put in at the public ramp just past downtown. A really nice river with still some good fishing. The Cahaba River is another fine and senic favorite of mine just west of Selma at Old Cahaba. The Tombigbee this far south is a bit like it's former self. I used to fish below the dam at Miller's Ferry and the Claiborne dam for catfish. Now I pretty much fish just to pass the time and soak up some sun while wading around in the creek. It seems to fit me better as well as because our current hunting lease has two fine creeks just off the Tombigbee above Claiborne. Hope you catch a mess !!


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

Talking about the Black Warrior there use to be allot of shiner's running like shad From Locust Fork / Mull Berry When they put the asphalt plant in It killed everything below there . I don't live far from the Cahaba and there are some good fishing on it. That is if you know where to go. Believe me it will never be the same . If anything it will get worse as the years go by . I just about quit eating fish from the river I just don't trust our Government especially if they tell us its safe to eat . They have lied to us so much you really can't trust them . At least I don't . But you can still have fun catching them . If they come from a lake that I know. I will eat them and then you have to be careful . You know we have been lucky here in Alabama with the type of Hunting and Fishing that we are allowed to do . A good long Hunting season and fishing is never closed and if you have a life time hunting/fishing license you can go just about anytime you desire and the good part your License fee stays the same .


----------

